# Advice on Spain touring



## timontrak (May 3, 2010)

Hi there. Planning our first foray to Spain in late May/early June. Would be grateful for any advice as to how "motorhome-friendly" Spanish towns and cities are compared to France.

Will spend most of our time on campsites, but looking to possibly visit Salamanca, Valladolid, Lograno, Pamplona, and would like to know whether there are good facilities for m/home parking etc generally in Spain.

Thanks for your advice.

Cheers - Tim


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Most tourist type towns will have a campsite nearby. 

We have parked in village car parks with no trouble.

But the Spanish stay up very late many not eating there main meal until 11pm so expect noise they are not a quite lot like the French.

Andy


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I would say they are a bit hit and miss. I am pretty cautious when it comes to taking a motorhome into Spanish towns and Cities and will avoid it if I can. Streets can be pretty narrow. Most places have a campsite fairly handy either for walking in or using public transport. 

A good site for Salamanca is Camping Regio, there is a bus stop at the site entrance, not worth trying to drive in and find somewhere to park. Not been to any of the other places.

peedee


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

Spain does not have anything like the facilities of France in terms of motorhomes. However, things are improving.
Looking at the cities you have mentioned, I would guess that you may be coming down the west coast of France, If so, there is a good aire in San Sebastian, which is a great town well worth visiting with fantastic tapas type food but of the best Basque variety.
There's also an aire at Valladolid, and there are a few more around. There is a place to park in Salamanca, where a lot of Spaniards stay overnight, but there are 2 campsites a few miles out on bus routes.


----------



## petehvan (May 1, 2005)

There is easy parking near the bull ring in salamanca,it is an easy walk into the centre from there.There is an aire at valadolid,
part of a larger car park, again it is an easy walk into town.

Pete


----------



## petehvan (May 1, 2005)

There is easy parking near the bull ring in salamanca,it is an easy walk into the centre from there.There is an aire at valadolid,
part of a larger car park, again it is an easy walk into town.

Pete


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

My experience of Spain if visiting anywhere near the "holiday season" is that motorhomes are not particularly welcome and camp sites are VERY crowded and expensive! This is for anywhere near to the coast, however go a bit more in land and although sites are less plentiful they are more welcoming and not as crowded. 
Still not worth it in my opinion stay in France.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

We've been through Northern Spain twice in the van, by Northern I mean Asturias, Basque Country and Galicia, we travelled in July and August. Some sites were packed and noisy but we avoided those when we could, although we were never turned away. Wild camping was far easier than I expected though, we were eye balled by police but had no problems, in fact it was quite nice they knew we were there in some ways. I can't comment on the interior, but I don't suspect you'll have too many problems. 
Mind you, Mrs Adonisito is Spanish, so we chatted to locals as much as we could. 

My advice is to go for it and, if it's not for you, turn around and go back to France which is extremely easy in a van. For us , we'll be spending some time around the Ebro river this Summer, what Fishing!


----------

